# My car is too good for UberX



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I recently bought a new car, and added it as a vehicle on my Uber profile. I received an email stating that my new car does not qualify for UberX, because it qualifies for Uber Black... I got the same make and model as my old car, just a few years newer.

In addition, they are not accepting any new Uber Black in my city. So it looks like I'm out of a job because my car is too good. Apparently they don't want to spoil the UberX riders with a nicer car.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

See if you can communicate with your city manager direct via e-mail. Explain the situation in detail and see if he can get you taken care of.

I had a similar situation and my city manager was able to get me in.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been emailing the Community Operations Manager, that's who told me my car doesn't qualify for UberX. As I'm sure you know, they don't exactly make it easy to reach particular people in management.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Maybe I just got lucky communicating with the right guy. He was able to add my car manually since it didn't come up as a selection in their system.

Good luck and I hope you are able to get this resolved.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

Is it a bat mobile? What kind of car?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Chrysler 300c

Same as my old car, which was fine for UberX. The problem is that apparently any car on the list for Uber Black doesn't qualify for UberX. My previous car was one year too old for Uber Black, which made it ok for UberX.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

That makes for an interesting situation. What city are they not accepting new uber black in?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Boston


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Wish they would stop taking more UberX in LA. It's like an ocean of them here.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Same in Boston, at night 80% of the cars around me have the Uber phone on the windshield. Even considering that business was good until all the colleges got out, now it's very slow. There's over 500,000 college students in Boston, most of which used Uber, and now they're all gone until September. We used to get 2x to 3x surge pricing multiple times almost every night, now we're lucky to get 1.5x to 2x for a few minutes on weekends. Went from making $700 working three nights a week to $500 working five nights.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Chrysler 300c
> 
> Same as my old car, which was fine for UberX. The problem is that apparently any car on the list for Uber Black doesn't qualify for UberX. My previous car was one year too old for Uber Black, which made it ok for UberX.


Maybe should have bought a different color than black.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't understand your comment, there are colors other than black?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I've been emailing the Community Operations Manager, that's who told me my car doesn't qualify for UberX. As I'm sure you know, they don't exactly make it easy to reach particular people in management.


I have the same problem here in Sydney, but in reverse. The Ford Mondeo passes All requirements for alicensed livery car here in Sydney and I want to put one on because it's heaps cheaper to run than a V8 Caprice.

It's bigger inside then the Ford Falcon which they have already approved to operate on the Black Fleet but they say because it is Seen as a small car then it's only approved to operate on the Uber X fleet. I wanted to run on both.

I can understand where they're coming from, they simply ensuring there is a demarcation line between the fleets and there is clear differentiation between the services and the prices they charge


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I can understand where they're coming from, they simply ensuring there is a demarcation line between the fleets and there is clear differentiation between the services and the prices they charge


I have had this happen several times but here is the story of my very 1st UberX ride:

I pull up right in front a restaurant. There are two guys standing in front and they look at me but continue talking to each other. We make eye contact a couple times and they continue talking. I assume that my rider is still inside the restaurant so I call him. One of the guys standing next to my car answers his phone and I tell him I am waiting in front. Now the guy bends down and looks in my car and I wave at him. They open the door and I greet them. The one guy says "I must have requested the wrong service. I thought I was requesting an UberX." as he pulls out his phone to look what he has done. I say, don't worry I am with UberX. He says "Wow, I can't believe this is an UberX car. This is the nicest Uber car of any kind I have ever had." I say, thanks I appreciate that.

I would say that about 30% - 40% of my riders comment on my car in one way or another. How nice, how clean, how smooth, how quite etc.

But, it isn't black so I'm not trying to fool anybody.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I have had this happen several times but here is the story of my very 1st UberX ride:
> 
> I pull up right in front a restaurant. There are two guys standing in front and they look at me but continue talking to each other. We make eye contact a couple times and they continue talking. I assume that my rider is still inside the restaurant so I call him. One of the guys standing next to my car answers his phone and I tell him I am waiting in front. Now the guy bends down and looks in my car and I wave at him. They open the door and I greet them. The one guy says "I must have requested the wrong service. I thought I was requesting an UberX." as he pulls out his phone to look what he has done. I say, don't worry I am with UberX. He says "Wow, I can't believe this is an UberX car. This is the nicest Uber car of any kind I have ever had." I say, thanks I appreciate that.
> 
> ...


So you're another troublemaker are you lookylou! 

You come along in your fancy car and charge $1.63 p/mile: where someone within the same business in the black fleet charges $3.50 per mile for the same service!! How dare you!

It's ok for UBER to go along and chop existing transport rates off at the knees, but if someone within the organisation does the same then that messes up the demarcation lines between the services it is trying to flog.

20% commission of $1.63 is a lot less than 20% of $3.50.

If riders thought they could get your car every time on UberX, then that would drag down revenues.

So no more over-achieving! Lol


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> So you're another troublemaker are you lookylou!
> 
> You come along in your fancy car and charge $1.63 p/mile: where someone within the same business in the black fleet charges $3.50 per mile for the same service!! How dare you!
> 
> ...


I guess I better get out the black spray paint and my checkbook for those licenses and stuff.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Hey LookyLou,

this shirts in the mail....


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

And an Aussie song to boot. Good one. Oh, and I won't comb in your mouth...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I look like an expensive call girl, but I'm really just a street walker.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I have had this happen several times but here is the story of my very 1st UberX ride:
> 
> I pull up right in front a restaurant. There are two guys standing in front and they look at me but continue talking to each other. We make eye contact a couple times and they continue talking. I assume that my rider is still inside the restaurant so I call him. One of the guys standing next to my car answers his phone and I tell him I am waiting in front. Now the guy bends down and looks in my car and I wave at him. They open the door and I greet them. The one guy says "I must have requested the wrong service. I thought I was requesting an UberX." as he pulls out his phone to look what he has done. I say, don't worry I am with UberX. He says "Wow, I can't believe this is an UberX car. This is the nicest Uber car of any kind I have ever had." I say, thanks I appreciate that.
> 
> ...


I frequently get the same issues and comments with my old Chrysler 300. "This is so much nicer than those tiny little Toyota Camry I usually get..."


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I get the, "this is roomier than the Toyota Prius, what kind of car is it" comment. But a Lexus, cool...


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I've had people from LA and SF tell me that my car was too nice for UberX. It's a Toyota Venza.


----------



## michaeljackson (Apr 10, 2014)

Venzas are gangster. Those wheels!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

michaeljackson said:


> Venzas are gangster. Those wheels!


Is it? The wheels are really big. I had a college kid rant about how much he liked my car. I've always thought it was a bit mom-ish.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

The only thing about having a nice car is that other drivers who don't have possible get lower ratings. Therefore, higher expectations? I have an SUV and there are times I get 4 passengers with Golf bags and luggages going to airport. They are relieve that its not a prius. Now, those riders got lucky I was not a prius or it will be really packed at the back.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

Ahh, pebble beach right? Guess they are so tapped from the green fees they cant splurge for UberSUV


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I don't think there is uber SUV or black in Monterey.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

I get told all the time why I aren't I driving on LUXURY but you know what Uber X is busier and I reckon makes the most money. What do you think? I think Uber would be craaaaazzzzeeee not to let a better car on UberX. It goes against everything they stand for as i see it. Try again is my advice. I have seen some pretty cool UberX vehicles so the policy is obviously open to interpretation


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> Hey LookyLou,
> 
> this shirts in the mail....
> 
> View attachment 137


I want one!X!X!

Maybe you could sell these online ;-)


----------



## Troy Monroe (Jul 16, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I frequently get the same issues and comments with my old Chrysler 300. "This is so much nicer than those tiny little Toyota Camry I usually get..."


I drive a pt cruiser..people love it. I was talking to a mentor for lyft the other day. He had done a mentor ride for a woman with a saturn vue. Lyft disqualified it. I scratched ly head and was like wtf..is basically the same size. Front wheel drive 4 cylinder crossover....basically saturns version of a pt cruiser...so I asked him..was it wrecked or something. He said nope..was two years old and looked brand new...he didn't know why either...wierd...

T.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Want to hear something even crazier...Uber Atlanta has become so bourgie that they didn't want to qualify my brand new 2014 Chrysler 300s for uberblack...had to do a little convincing and received help from a referral (this guy has his limo company partnered through uberblack) to get it activated the other day. Go figure...they went from stating a luxury vehicle 2007 or newer with leather seats will qualify to coming up with this "list" (an $80K MB S-Class...really down to an Jaguar S-Type i.e Lincoln LS in dress clothes). They have gotten really weird here in the ATL...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Want to hear something even crazier...Uber Atlanta has become so bourgie that they didn't want to qualify my brand new 2014 Chrysler 300s for uberblack...had to do a little convincing and received help from a referral (this guy has his limo company partnered through uberblack) to get it activated the other day. Go figure...they went from stating a luxury vehicle 2007 or newer with leather seats will qualify to coming up with this "list" (an $80K MB S-Class...really down to an Jaguar S-Type i.e Lincoln LS in dress clothes). They have gotten really weird here in the ATL...


Just to clarify rtaatl, were you trying to get the 300c into the UBER Luxury Fleet? Here in Sydney there is UBER Black which a 300c would be welcome in, then UBER Luxury which is European & Lexus LWB only.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Atlanta doesn't have Uber Lux yet; this was just UberBlack which is more than enough for it to qualify (judging by every other Uber market). I have a 300s with more options than the livery model they sell to limousine carriers.

I did get my vehicle on UberBlack the other day, but didn't see why all the fuss


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Atlanta doesn't have Uber Lux yet; this was just UberBlack which is more than enough for it to qualify (judging by every other Uber market). I have a 300s with more options than the livery model they sell to limousine carriers.
> 
> I did get my vehicle on UberBlack the other day, but didn't see why all the fuss


Okay at least you are on the way! And you have all the usual permits as other limo operators have. I'm just wondering what the problem was with the office

We need to remember many of the youngsters running UBER offices have NO IDEA about cars. The 20 something's don't rate cars as being high on their priority list, there have been surveys that show they feel more connected to the world through social media, than doing a road trip with friends.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> We need to remember many of the youngsters running UBER offices have NO IDEA about cars. The 20 something's don't rate cars as being high on their priority list, there have been surveys that show they feel more connected to the world through social media, than doing a road trip with friends.


All the more reason to ditch the vehicle age restrictions for X.


----------



## Troy Monroe (Jul 16, 2014)

Pats my faithful, loyal cruiser...

Honestly If they did that down here...(shivers) they might end up with cars missing fenders, hoods...


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Atlanta doesn't have Uber Lux yet; this was just UberBlack which is more than enough for it to qualify (judging by every other Uber market). I have a 300s with more options than the livery model they sell to limousine carriers.
> 
> I did get my vehicle on UberBlack the other day, but didn't see why all the fuss


Did you get the heated/cooled cup holders? I love those! Keeps my ice coffee nice and cold all night.

I wish I could do UberBlack, but they still won't add any more here. I did eventually convince them to allow me to drive my 300c on UberX in the mean time though.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes it does...it's pretty close to the options on a 300c. I drove it on UberX for 3 months and it's definitely not worth tearing up for $6 fares...as for the office. It's just the fact that uber is not a transportation company and the tech geeks that run the operations have no clue. No limousine carrier is going to buy an uber expensive (bad pun sort of intended) just to tear up for $15 base fares.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Yes it does...it's pretty close to the options on a 300c. I drove it on UberX for 3 months and it's definitely not worth tearing up for $6 fares...as for the office. It's just the fact that uber is not a transportation company and the tech geeks that run the operations have no clue. No limousine carrier is going to buy an uber expensive (bad pun sort of intended) just to tear up for $15 base fares.


I was originally going to get a 2014 300s, but ended up getting a sweet deal on a 2013 300c with AWD that was still on the lot ($12k less than the 300s would have cost me with the options I wanted).


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Yes it does...it's pretty close to the options on a 300c. I drove it on UberX for 3 months and it's definitely not worth tearing up for $6 fares...as for the office. It's just the fact that uber is not a transportation company and the tech geeks that run the operations have no clue. No limousine carrier is going to buy an uber expensive (bad pun sort of intended) just to tear up for $15 base fares.


The problem is, there are a ton of people that if able to finance those Uber expensive cars will bury themselves in debt to do those $15.00 base fares. Obviously not the brightest thing to do, but there are plenty of fish in the Uber sea.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Guess there's a sucker born every minute...I got a promotion about Uber financing and laughed; then felt sorry for the sheep about to get slaughtered trying to go through it. It's like Uber is becoming a cab company steering people to lease out expensive cars....sad.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

300C is allowed on Uber Black in Orange County CA, but not in Los Angeles...


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Guess there's a sucker born every minute...I got a promotion about Uber financing and laughed; then felt sorry for the sheep about to get slaughtered trying to go through it. It's like Uber is becoming a cab company steering people to lease out expensive cars....sad.


I feel sorry for the people complaining about Uber rates and phone fees when they explain that they still need to make car payments for the car they bought to drive for Uber.


----------



## Dr Gelakeiwicz (Jul 22, 2014)

And then when the drunk 2 rating blows through, they are stuck with the payment lol


----------



## Allaffair (Jul 21, 2014)

Here in Atlanta, they wont allow the 300 for uberblack. I think the camry is perfect for uberx anywhere.


----------



## 007MONEY (Jan 4, 2017)

Troy Monroe said:


> I drive a pt cruiser..people love it. I was talking to a mentor for lyft the other day. He had done a mentor ride for a woman with a saturn vue. Lyft disqualified it. I scratched ly head and was like wtf..is basically the same size. Front wheel drive 4 cylinder crossover....basically saturns version of a pt cruiser...so I asked him..was it wrecked or something. He said nope..was two years old and looked brand new...he didn't know why either...wierd...
> 
> T.


Where did you reside when you had or have the pt cruiser and would they still allow you to drive it where you resided unless you still live there


----------

